# Tropheus (13 in number) in 240 gallon community male tank



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

I am attempting to avoid setting up another aquarium. Can I put a new Tropheus family of 13 ...SP "red" Chimba in a 240 gallon Male Cichlid tank? Or must I go for an additional species tank?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

What are the other male cichlids?


----------



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

noddy said:


> What are the other male cichlids?


I have various african lakes all together with no issues now that I have removed the females that I bought unsexed. Getting ready to move them all to a 240 gallon tank.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

naturlvr said:


> noddy said:
> 
> 
> > What are the other male cichlids?
> ...


Not something I would do and that's without knowing which type of fish you plan on keeping them with.


----------



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

noddy said:


> naturlvr said:
> 
> 
> > noddy said:
> ...


Here are the fish in my 75 gallon tank..they are young 
Demasoni Cichlid 4
Socolofi
Labeotropheus Ochre
Williamsi Makonde Blue Lips
Snow White 2
Textilus
Saulosi Taiwan Reef
Hap Sp. "All Red Kyoga" 
Lethrinops Marginatus
Taiwan Reef Cichlid
Mylochromis Plagiotaenia
Azureus Cichlid
Red Blaze Lithobates
Gold Head Compressiceps
Super Red Empress Cichlid
Red Fin Compressiceps
Albino Strawberry Peacock Aulonocara African Cichlid 
Blue Eye Lemon Bristlenose Plecostomus Ancistrus
Reuben Peacock "Ruby" Aulonocara African Cichlid 
Pseudotropheus sp. Elongatus "Ruarwe","
Jewel Spot" Mbuna, Malawi African,
Melanochromis auratus,


----------



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

I asked a long time professional who is a cichlid breeder and seller for 30 years and he assured me that a 240 gallon tank removes all obstacles and they will be fine.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I can give you my limited experience and opinion. I personally wouldn't mix some of the fish you currently have together now in the 75gal. I think you mentioned in your other post that the 240gal is 8ft in length. This will help but some of your fish have different personalities and/or requirements.

Most mbuna need to be fed plant-based foods such as spirulina, kelp, or algae. Their intestinal tract is much longer than peacocks/haps, etc., and feeding them meaty foods increases their chances of bloat. In my 450gal (8ft length x 3ft width) I have two yellow labs (mbuna), which I've heard are slightly more tolerant to an omnivorous diet. I feed that tank Northfin Krill Gold (very meaty). In the 14+ months of them being in there, these yellow labs look half bloated literally 100% of the time, and I'm sure it's because of the diet. They behave a little more sluggish than all the rest but otherwise they've been ok all this time. But I know it's not an optimal situation for them. I know switching the entire tank to a plant based food like Northfin Veggie Formula would resolve this but I refuse to do that since the other 30+ fish in there are meat eaters.

In my 180gal all-mbuna setup I feed Northfin Veggie (Kelp) and Spirulina/Spinach Fusion (very thick flakes) and the tank just pops with healthy activity.

I've never kept Compressiceps but I've heard they are a very subdued fish which do best with other fish species with the same tempermant. I held off getting some recently from my supplier due to the Jacobfreibergi peacocks in my 450gal.

I've never kept Tropheus but from all I've read and heard I would only do them in a species only tank, fed with a strict veggie-only diet.

HTH


----------



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

ken31cay said:


> I can give you my limited experience and opinion. I personally wouldn't mix some of the fish you currently have together now in the 75gal. I think you mentioned in your other post that the 240gal is 8ft in length. This will help but some of your fish have different personalities and/or requirements.
> 
> Most mbuna need to be fed plant-based foods such as spirulina, kelp, or algae. Their intestinal tract is much longer than peacocks/haps, etc., and feeding them meaty foods increases their chances of bloat. In my 450gal (8ft length x 3ft width) I have two yellow labs (mbuna), which I've heard are slightly more tolerant to an omnivorous diet. I feed that tank Northfin Krill Gold (very meaty). In the 14+ months of them being in there, these yellow labs look half bloated literally 100% of the time, and I'm sure it's because of the diet. They behave a little more sluggish than all the rest but otherwise they've been ok all this time. But I know it's not an optimal situation for them. I know switching the entire tank to a plant based food like Northfin Veggie Formula would resolve this but I refuse to do that since the other 30+ fish in there are meat eaters.
> 
> ...


Hi Ken, good to hear from you. The 240 gallon tank will be here this weekend. Most of the troubles I was having in the 75 gallon tank calmed way down after I got the females (yellow labs) into another thank. It is only a 40 gallon tank but I do not plan to have a community in there. I am trying to go slow with the number of tanks... could get out of hand real fast.I appreciate all your thoughtful comments. I do have a Compressiceps who seems ok to me. The one thing my fish are loving is the number of rock caves I make them for fun and protection. However I do have two Albino Soccolofi that spar over an area they are excavating for their stake in the sand. Also two Williamsi Makonde Blue Lips ... one is controlling the other to stay out of his area.So if this continues I will remove one of each and rehome is possible. I would love to have a large tank also for the meat eaters to make it simple and good for them. A nice salt water tank would be fun too. Decisions. Enjoyment in my home is my first priority right now because time is slowly winding down but I want to stay active and have fun with animals and nature...my two loves.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

It's good that you are finally getting to enjoy your fish but I just wanted to pass on my experience regarding mixing mbuna and peacocks/haps. Most people say not to mix Frontosa with peacocks/haps but I've had Frontosa with peacocks/haps in my 450gal for over a year now and the Frontosa seem fine and no deaths. I believe the spacious tank makes a difference. But I'll see how this second year goes.

So your mileage may vary, but I think the mbuna veggie diet is important to consider. Because most mbuna are evolved to be algae eaters in the wild they can run into trouble feeding them on a peacocks/haps diet. Aside from my current mbuna, I've kept Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos (Maingano), Pseudotropheus demasoni, and Melanochromis auratus in the recent past.

Best of luck to you and keep enjoying those fish.


----------



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

ken31cay said:


> It's good that you are finally getting to enjoy your fish but I just wanted to pass on my experience regarding mixing mbuna and peacocks/haps. Most people say not to mix Frontosa with peacocks/haps but I've had Frontosa with peacocks/haps in my 450gal for over a year now and the Frontosa seem fine and no deaths. I believe the spacious tank makes a difference. But I'll see how this second year goes.
> 
> So your mileage may vary, but I think the mbuna veggie diet is important to consider. Because most mbuna are evolved to be algae eaters in the wild they can run into trouble feeding them on a peacocks/haps diet. Aside from my current mbuna, I've kept Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos (Maingano), Pseudotropheus demasoni, and Melanochromis auratus in the recent past.
> 
> Best of luck to you and keep enjoying those fish.


I love the Demasoni..their color is exceptional! I love them so much that I have 5 of them now, one died early on. The professional I consulted agrees with you in the aspect of the size of tank. He said the fact that I have a 240 gallon tank coming ,takes away all the possible issues he was going to tell me about .. regarding mixing the lakes and adding the Tropheus. (I am getting 14 Tropheus SP Red Chimba) I have had this plan of feeding and tell me what you think. First they always have a roughage veggie like romaine lettuce which they devour and peas, cucumbers etc. When I feed the fish by hand, I throw in the Spirulina flakes first and then I have the Hikari Sinking Cichlid Exel ( all plant matter ) And then a few flakes of a mixture of flakes and then after they have eaten that, then I give Omega Three Cichlid pellets with mostly protein. I figure the fish most susceptible to bloat will not be so hungry by the time they get to the protein food. It sounds like a lot but I feed small amounts of each. It takes a little time but I am hoping it will save them from bloat etc. What do you think?

I am having my tank custom made by a great aquarium builder who is charging reasonable prices. When it is delivered I will post a picture here of it. I will still be painting the frame holding the tank since I love to paint artistically. Anytime you learn anything please send me your thoughts and I will do the same. It is good to grow together with others in the hobby.

PS I added another Tropheus since I like even numbers so now 14 will be delivered.


----------



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

naturlvr said:


> ken31cay said:
> 
> 
> > It's good that you are finally getting to enjoy your fish but I just wanted to pass on my experience regarding mixing mbuna and peacocks/haps. Most people say not to mix Frontosa with peacocks/haps but I've had Frontosa with peacocks/haps in my 450gal for over a year now and the Frontosa seem fine and no deaths. I believe the spacious tank makes a difference. But I'll see how this second year goes.
> ...


----------

